# Completely incompatible roommate...



## trixtium (Jul 5, 2007)

:sigh In a month I'm going to be living in a dorm with a former class president and national honors student who has been involved in a million activities in HS and is more outgoing and cocky than I will ever be in my life (and 1 year younger too)..... I myself have only been involved in ONE (1) club last year and have had no real social life to speak of.

I just know I will not get along with him at all and I can't stand the thought of returning to a situation where I am looked upon as a freak and unable to relate to my roommates in any way. I just can't cope, and want a way out really, REALLY badly. I'm desperate.... please does anyone have suggestions? :sas :sas :sas


----------



## Nutnutnut (Jun 2, 2007)

Depends on his personality. If you like him, talk to him a little, a little goes a long way, you can be surprised. If you two don't connect, then maybe a little smalltalk to relieve silence moments. In all cases, don't dwell in silence, that is never good.


----------



## trixtium (Jul 5, 2007)

Well that's the problem... I really don't like my roommate from first impressions and small talk gets old fast; I have next to nothing in common with this guy and will have very little to talk about. I had the same situation last year rooming with two popular social butterflies who knew each other from HS; I tried to fit in, but I was just too different from them and by early spring I ended up counting down the days until I could get back home for the summer.

I can't see myself living with a person this social and superior to me; I'm just going to crash and burn... :rain


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

Plant some hard drugs in his clothes and call the cops?


----------



## trixtium (Jul 5, 2007)

soundsgood said:


> Plant some hard drugs in his clothes and call the cops?


 :lol that could work :roll


----------



## trixtium (Jul 5, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> That's why I'll be getting a single room if I ever live in the dorms. Room mates. uke I had one room mate once and I got lucky (he was a loner like me), but your potential situation freaks the hell out of me. No way would I want to room up with a social butterfly. I think I'd rather gouge out my eyes. Sorry. I'm not much help. Can't you switch room mates? I know my brother switched room mates once because he couldn't stand his so-called @#%$ room mate.


I would LOVE to do this but, unfortunately, I don't know anyone willing to switch and I don't know how to go about finding someone who would be.


----------



## trixtium (Jul 5, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> trixtium said:
> 
> 
> > Cerberus said:
> ...


Well, I wouldn't particularly want to live with a completely antisocial person, although it would most likely be better than the situation I'm in right now. I just want to live with someone who isn't bound to make me feel inadequate about myself, a person that I can relate to.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

trixtium said:


> I can't see myself living with a person this social and superior to me


This person is not superior to you. I have met loads of these conceited, overachieving windbags. Being a big fish in a small pond does not make them better.


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

You could look at it as an opportunity to meet new people. Seeing as how he is so social he'll be bringing by lots of people, and you'll get many more chances to make friends than you otherwise would.


----------



## trixtium (Jul 5, 2007)

That's true. I guess I'm just intimidated by people who are able to take charge and negotiate difficult social situations easily, something I've never really been able to do. I'm trying to cope and use this as a learning experience, but it just seems difficult when I feel so isolated by my academic demands and lack of talent or good looks.



jane said:


> This person is not superior to you. I have met loads of these conceited, overachieving windbags. Being a big fish in a small pond does not make them better.


Also true. I think my lack of self-confidence is talking in the above post .


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

Instead of thinking of it as the world ending if you get along with him you will meet a lot of people and make friends easier. College is more laid back than high school and people are more mature


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Is it financially impossible to live alone? Sometimes you really just do need your own space and time to relax.


----------



## trixtium (Jul 5, 2007)

It would be nice but not feasible since I'm already bound to my housing contract for the year.


----------

